# Having trouble losing BF around mid-section



## dddd (Aug 25, 2006)

I cant seem to lose the fat around my mid-section for whatever reason. My diet is good, with 5 meals everyday consisting of tuna fish, egg whites, vegetables, lots of water, chicken, etc. The meals are spread through out the day with 2-3 hours between each meal. I dont eat any processed foods like chips or candy or anything like that and i dont drink sugared stuff.

I do atleast 6-8 workouts a week with the weights and i do cardio almost everyday with 7-9 hours of sleep everynight. for as long as i can remember i've had huge amounts of body fat around my waist and stomach and i cant get rid of it.

Any advice you guys can give me would be good thanks.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fat doesn't come off one particular area, it comes off everywhere. Post up your diet in the correct section & we'll take a look.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

one of the best ways-which is sustainable ive found for gradually losing fat is----walking,for up to an hour at a good pace most days,gets you out and about-put walkman or similar on and out you go,seriously i know this sounds simple but at about 100kcal per mile its the best way.doesnt kill your joints either-last medical my doc said i had exellent blood pressure score,down to regular long walks.try it,costs nought,great for chilling and thinking about things/destressor


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

I competed a few years ago and ended up shifting about 49lbs and my mid section was still flabby up untill 2 weeks out. Following year was much easier, had visible abbs at 8 weeks out easy & skin was much tighter.

How much have you got to loose??


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

For a lot of guys the stomach is the last place they lose fat and often they are blind to see how much fat they have every where else and just focus on the stomach.

HIIT cardio will ramp up your metabolism especially combined with brutal weight training.


----------



## dddd (Aug 25, 2006)

ya i train M-F in the weight and try not to go over 1 hour per session. I just read about carb cycling and carbs are the only kind of foods i havn't cut back on. I just started a carb cycle diet today.

depending on what time i wake up

Cardio first thing in the morning

between 6:30 and 7:30 3 egg whites and 1 egg yolk with some sort of protein supplement drink (either self made or one i buy from a smoothie store)

11:00 1 skinless boneless chicken breast with a serving of a green vegetable with added butter for the little extra fat (pee's, green beans, broccoli)

14:00 tuna fish with another serving of green vegetables

16:00 Depending on what im doing with my workout that day either weights followed by cardio or just cardio

protein supplement with fruit as soon as i get done with my cardio and am back at my house

18:00 usually whatever my dad cooks for dinner as long as its not overloaded with carbs or unwanted fat. alternative is just another can of tuna fish with some olives.

I dont take any fish oil caps or stuff like that because i dont have alot of money to buy that kind of stuff. All the food i eat are from groceries.

This is also a low carb day and i try not to take in more than 50g of carbs. Other days i will change it up a little bit with toast here and there or a small cup of pasta etc.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

mate ive lost 10 inches off my waist and still have flab around my lower ab area. my waist is 30 inches.

ive tried everything now.

my conclusion.... i shouldnt have got fat in the first place


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

andye said:


> mate ive lost 10 inches off my waist and still have flab around my lower ab area. my waist is 30 inches.
> 
> ive tried everything now.
> 
> my conclusion.... i shouldnt have got fat in the first place


Ain't That the truth Brother! in exactly the same situation myself.....


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Surely it must be possible for fatties. I'm carrying a few lbs around my belly too but I know i'm getting there.

Check out Vincent from the film '300' and what 8 weeks of lean diets and hard work can achieve.

1st Week.










4th Week.










8th Week.










No drugs. Just close attention to what he ate and exercise. It certainly gives me hope.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

paulo said:


> one of the best ways-which is sustainable ive found for gradually losing fat is----walking,for up to an hour at a good pace most days,gets you out and about-put walkman or similar on and out you go,seriously i know this sounds simple but at about 100kcal per mile its the best way.doesnt kill your joints either-last medical my doc said i had exellent blood pressure score,down to regular long walks.try it,costs nought,great for chilling and thinking about things/destressor


We see eye to eye there bro.

Walking has gotta be the most natural exercise ever, i do lots of it. If you get a lick on or hill walk it can easily get your heart rate up into the zone


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dont you just hate it when your alarm goes off early in the morning, and you know ten mins later you will be out doing a nice 30 min brisk walk!!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> Surely it must be possible for fatties. I'm carrying a few lbs around my belly too but I know i'm getting there.
> 
> Check out Vincent from the film '300' and what 8 weeks of lean diets and hard work can achieve.
> 
> ...


The only thing about actors is that they have all the time in the world... the rest of us have to work, balance family life as well as try and train.

Yep, I would love to be able to get ripped in 12 weeks... (bill phillips says I can!) but when you work a 12 hour night shift and have to take and collect kids from school as well you tend to not train as often as is ideal....

I'm thinking of buying a cardio machine for home though, just to try and fit some more in. Just have to decide between elliptical trainer, treadmill or static cycle..


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> the rest of us have to work, balance family life as well as try and train.


I hear you. I've got two young kids and a wife to keep happy so none of this will happen to me soon but it is the goal i'm after. I will get there in the end.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> I hear you. I've got two young kids and a wife to keep happy so none of this will happen to me soon but it is the goal i'm after. I will get there in the end.


I think it is mainly attitude....

I could have said that as well as working, balancing family life and generally living I still make time to train.

And yep... 2 daughters ages 7 and 9, wife, house, bills, night job, life etc to try and juggle..


----------



## murdoch (Feb 16, 2007)

ddd have a look at pauls sticky at the top of the page on timed carbs works great


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> I think it is mainly attitude....
> 
> I could have said that as well as working, balancing family life and generally living I still make time to train.
> 
> And yep... 2 daughters ages 7 and 9, wife, house, bills, night job, life etc to try and juggle..


It is tough but mostly I'm finding the personal dedication to the purpose challenging. Keeping super strict on the diet is really tough when there are so many nice distractions. Beer and chocolate being somewhat of a weakness for me.

But bad habits will die out with determination and time... Here's hoping.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the eating thing is easy to control for me...

i cook separate meals for the rest of the family to what I eat...

time is my enemy... old age and night shifts coupled with family life.... there just isn't enough hours in the day.


----------

